# NASCAR



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2016)

Question....
We now have 38,997 members, anybody but me want to participate in a NASCAR thread? 40 thousand members, imagine so many. This forum had about 200 people when I joined. I think.
Well, I am gonna be here and talk about NASCAR, any of you 40,000 lurkers wanna help me talk racing??? I'll do it alone if I have to. Or I'll just talk about the 18 car, that should make any closet NASCAR fans speak up. Everybody hates him but me. He drives just like Dale Earnhardt, only he's not as good lookin....
Or we can talk about YOUR hot rod, I have one. We can just talk cars....I wanna talk racing with some other race fan, don't make me talk to myself, cuz I will.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 20, 2016)

Count me out!


----------



## Eric Phillips (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm tired of Kyle Larson ruining my fantasy nascar team, doe that count?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 20, 2016)

I know a little NASCAR, I don't follow it as closely as I did years back.Some of my favorites in the past are Davey Allison, Ernie Ervin, Dale Jarrett, Kenny Erwin. They all drove the Texaco #28 Ford at some time. NASCAR was more fun when you could identify the car make without having to read it from the front of the car, They all look the same today and there are only 3 different manufactures.


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 20, 2016)

Not a huge NASCAR fan but only because my dad would take over the TV to watch it lol but I LOVE cars was working on a 72vw square back until I realized I'm to tall to fit in it without some modifications lol so I sold it.

I'm currently in the search for a mid 70s el Camino already got a bored out 350 engine for it I know its not much but yea


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Count me out!




You'v never been much fun....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> I'm tired of Kyle Larson ruining my fantasy nascar team, doe that count?


yes!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2016)

A bored out 350 is a pretty good engine. And powerful. Gas eater tho. put 2/4's and a bigger cam and there ya go!


naturalman91 said:


> Not a huge NASCAR fan but only because my dad would take over the TV to watch it lol but I LOVE cars was working on a 72vw square back until I realized I'm to tall to fit in it without some modifications lol so I sold it.
> 
> I'm currently in the search for a mid 70s el Camino already got a bored out 350 engine for it I know its not much but yea



You could be in luck. There's one here for sale. I drove past it today, I'll stop and look at it tomorrow. Any chance that you could put headers and straight pipes on my LT1?

Anybody else sick of Jimmie Johnson???? My 18 car sure has been having bad luck, and I freakin LOVED what happened to Danica today. Then her interview was nothing but insults for the 5 car., but she came up on him, he didn't hit her, she hit him, and she always wrecks, it's no big thing now...she's a whiner


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 20, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> A bored out 350 is a pretty good engine. And powerful. Gas eater tho. put 2/4's and a bigger cam and there ya go!
> 
> 
> You could be in luck. There's one here for sale. I drove past it today, I'll stop and look at it tomorrow. Any chance that you could put headers and straight pipes on my LT1?
> ...



i'm still learning im not a car guru yet the motor was put together by my dad and i before he passed. i have a family friend teaching me right now. hardest problem im having is everybody think's they have gold talked to a guy that wanted 2000 for the body no transmission or engine and it wasn't wired or anything


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2016)

That's exactly what everybody thinks. Something like that might be worth $2-300.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 20, 2016)

The closest I've ever come to watching NASCAR....is watching the Disney/Pixar movie CARS.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't think it would go anywhere.

Kyle Busch had another flat running third, then it was the 48 car and the 4 car. The 4 car led the most laps, and at the last minute Jimmie Johnson ducked under Harvick and won. Now Johnson and Harvick have finished first and second 14 times with Johnson winning 9. He does not win because he's a good race car driver. He wins, actually 6 championships, because he has a top money team who give him a faster car, and he smart. He's wily. After the 18 car had the flat I was pulling for the 4 car. But how about Danicka Patrick??? She freakin wrecks herself (again) then on camera blames it on the 5 car, Kasey Kane, one of the nicest guys in racing. And in slmo you can see her go up on him. Stupid broad. I wish she'd go back to open wheel and get outa NASCAR. There were 8 drivers from California racing yesterday. Tell me NASCAR still belongs to the rednecks....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 21, 2016)

any hey, you have Blue to watch it with you


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 22, 2016)

So after the race Kasey Kane got called into NASCAR and got a FINE, even tho that broad pulled up in front of him and wrecked herself. Kasey was a lap down, NO reason to wreck her. For those of you who don't know, Danicka wrecks herself every race. Ain't no thing now....She's just not a even decent NASCAR driver.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok I'll join in cuz I like the photo of your IRN on top of the TV


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 25, 2016)

Careym13 said:


> Ok I'll join in cuz I like the photo of your IRN on top of the TV


lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 25, 2016)

Nobody is going to participate....
Blue is funny. If it's people in the TV he won't got up there. If it's loud noise and cars he's right on top watching. One race a car caught fire and Blue starting squawking. funny
Well, it's a by week. I hate them. these guys only race once a freaking week, they actually need time off? I can't stand Brad Kasaloski. 1. He's ugly, 2. He's a whiner, 3. he looks a fish with fish lips.

Yeah I feel mean today...
Here's the thought for the day...

If you live alone there is no one to blame for not putting a fresh roll of TP out when it's empty...have a great not NASCAR week end.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 25, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Nobody is going to participate....
> Blue is funny. If it's people in the TV he won't got up there. If it's loud noise and cars he's right on top watching. One race a car caught fire and Blue starting squawking. funny
> Well, it's a by week. I hate them. these guys only race once a freaking week, they actually need time off? I can't stand Brad Kasaloski. 1. He's ugly, 2. He's a whiner, 3. he looks a fish with fish lips.
> 
> ...


hahaha...this made me laugh. Yeah, I don't get off weeks. I'm not a football fan (too much spandex!), but they do that in football too...I don't get it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 25, 2016)

yeah, I'm usually pretty funny, but I've had some bad news I'm not handling very well....


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 25, 2016)

I get so bored watching shiny objects go around in circles I start to keep myself occupied by counting all the women who don't have black eyes, only got ten fingers after all. LOL, just kidding.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 26, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> yeah, I'm usually pretty funny, but I've had some bad news I'm not handling very well....


I'm sorry to hear that. I've had a very rough few weeks also...taking care of all of my animals keeps me going though.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Will said:


> I get so bored watching shiny objects go around in circles I start to keep myself occupied by counting all the women who don't have black eyes, only got ten fingers after all. LOL, just kidding.


HAHAHA...you could use your toes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 26, 2016)

Careym13 said:


> hahaha...this made me laugh. Yeah, I don't get off weeks. I'm not a football fan (too much spandex!), but they do that in football too...I don't get it.



Oh Man! I don't watch football but the spandex, oh yea!!! Jim Zorn was Seattles first quarterback, and he had the best a** in professional football, Kenny Stabler was another one. Oh yes, I love spandex. But gave up on football when they made so many rules, the 5 yard chuck is one. And I'll be damned, If "I" sacked the quarterback damned right I do a dance, a touchdown, time for a dance. Can't spike the ball, why the heck not???That's part of the 'production' of entertainment, and that's just what football is supposed to be and it's not anymore.They took all the 'fun' out of football and they are doing the same thing to NASCAR. All the specs on each car is the same. That's crap. In a race you beat me because your mechanics know how to tweak an engine just so, mine don't so you beat me. All the cars having the same specs and everybody having to have spotters, drivers can't move their heads, spotters tell them when to pass that's crap. I am the last and biggest Dale Earnhardt fan, yep he died, but that's the freaking chance you take at 204 MPH. Racing is NOT supposed to be safe.They need to get rid of the Hans device, let the drivers do the driving, and change the rule all the cars have to be exactly the same specs. BS!!!
BTW, this is my thread and you can talk about almost anything, just keep it cleaner than I do....hahahaha. And do give me your opinion on the lastest race....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 26, 2016)

Will said:


> I get so bored watching shiny objects go around in circles I start to keep myself occupied by counting all the women who don't have black eyes, only got ten fingers after all. LOL, just kidding.



You obviously don't realize that all those cars have the same specs, so there's bump drafting, side drafting, taking the air off the rear of some car in front of you. Now NASCAR is like a chess game, all the cars are the same specs, so at 200 miles an hour a driver is using his car to screw up the other cars air so he can pass him. That's where all this drafting comes in. Actually a fast car has little to do with NASCAR racing now, it's all like that chess match. At 200 MPH one car can come up behind another, and change the wind or take the downforce off the front car and wreck him without even touching him. There's a lot more then going around in an oval fast.
PS and I don't undrstand the black eye thing. Is it a redneck insult? 8 of the drivers in last Sundays race are from California. +NASCAR gets more people to see a regular race then all the people at the Unsuper bowl combined. NASCAR is the biggest sport going. You don't like it because you don't understand the finesse the drivers must use nowadays to win.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 26, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh Man! I don't watch football but the spandex, oh yea!!! Jim Zorn was Seattles first quarterback, and he had the best a** in professional football, Kenny Stabler was another one. Oh yes, I love spandex. But gave up on football when they made so many rules, the 5 yard chuck is one. And I'll be damned, If "I" sacked the quarterback damned right I do a dance, a touchdown, time for a dance. Can't spike the ball, why the heck not???That's part of the 'production' of entertainment, and that's just what football is supposed to be and it's not anymore.They took all the 'fun' out of football and they are doing the same thing to NASCAR. All the specs on each car is the same. That's crap. In a race you beat me because your mechanics know how to tweak an engine just so, mine don't so you beat me. All the cars having the same specs and everybody having to have spotters, drivers can't move their heads, spotters tell them when to pass that's crap. I am the last and biggest Dale Earnhardt fan, yep he died, but that's the freaking chance you take at 204 MPH. Racing is NOT supposed to be safe.They need to get rid of the Hans device, let the drivers do the driving, and change the rule all the cars have to be exactly the same specs. BS!!!
> BTW, this is my thread and you can talk about almost anything, just keep it cleaner than I do....hahahaha. And do give me your opinion on the lastest race....


I liked Dale Earnhardt. I was a kid when he died but remember it well. My brother used to race ARCA (Sp)....again, I was a kid, but I used to go with my dad to some of his races. My dad was a huge racing fan. He passed away recently...your thread reminded me of some of the memories of him watching races every weekend. Good times.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 26, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You obviously don't realize that all those cars have the same specs, so there's bump drafting, side drafting, taking the air off the rear of some car in front of you. Now NASCAR is like a chess game, all the cars are the same specs, so at 200 miles an hour a driver is using his car to screw up the other cars air so he can pass him. That's where all this drafting comes in. Actually a fast car has little to do with NASCAR racing now, it's all like that chess match. At 200 MPH one car can come up behind another, and change the wind or take the downforce off the front car and wreck him without even touching him. There's a lot more then going around in an oval fast.
> PS and I don't undrstand the black eye thing. Is it a redneck insult? 8 of the drivers in last Sundays race are from California. +NASCAR gets more people to see a regular race then all the people at the Unsuper bowl combined. NASCAR is the biggest sport going. You don't like it because you don't understand the finesse the drivers must use nowadays to win.


You obviously don't understand chess, where many pieces have different rules associated with them, and they move in entirely different ways. Hahahahahahahahahahha. Just kidding around. I frankly can't tell you what the black eye thing is about, just parroting a joke I heard elsewhere.

It's all fun here.

I was always an Indy 500 fan, walked part of the track on foot, and had a great tour. It's a cool place to visit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2016)

My husband and I took a couple laps on the Laguna Seca race track on his Harley with me in the side car. (I think my race track experience trumps yours)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 26, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> My husband and I took a couple laps on the Laguna Seca race track on his Harley with me in the side car. (I think my race track experience trumps yours)


I did not start this thread to be insulted by someone who has a truck with a V8 engine and is afraid to go over 50. That engine is so loaded with carbon!
Nope it doesn't, I took a driving class at the Bob Bondarant School of Driving and drove a race car over 200 MPH.
But I bet going around Laguna Seca was fun???


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 26, 2016)

Will said:


> You obviously don't understand chess, where many pieces have different rules associated with them, and they move in entirely different ways. Hahahahahahahahahahha. Just kidding around. I frankly can't tell you what the black eye thing is about, just parroting a joke I heard elsewhere.
> 
> It's all fun here.
> 
> I was always an Indy 500 fan, walked part of the track on foot, and had a great tour. It's a cool place to visit.


I DO understand chess, that why the comparison . Driving at 200 MPH and getting thru a crowd or getting around one car takes special moves carefully thought out just like chess, as your move now will affect what happens in the future moves....Sorta


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I did not start this thread to be insulted by someone who has a truck with a V8 engine and is afraid to go over 50. That engine is so loaded with carbon!
> Nope it doesn't, I took a driving class at the Bob Bondarant School of Driving and drove a race car over 200 MPH.
> But I bet going around Laguna Seca was fun???



I was talking to Will who said he WALKED on a race track.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Mar 26, 2016)

NASCAR needs a multi level figure 8 race track. Give it a bit more personality problem with nascar is the races are too long and they run multi races at tracks like pocono where I would rather watch my box turtles poop all day than watch that race. The cars are built for aero not built to bang so if your fingernail scratches the car you might go down 2 laps. That's why the road courses and short tracks are now better to watch than the mile and half or even super speedways.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 28, 2016)

We (Boy Scout Troop) went to some place in the SF Bay Area to see drag races, aside from blowing out my hearing worse than a rock concert that was fun. I don't get any excitement from watching NASCAR on TV. I have not been to an actual race. One drag race, several crash derby at county and state fairs. One soapbox, and many hours driving slot cars. Pinewood derby in Scouts. Maggie, Yvonne may or may not go over 50mph, but she gets to 50 fast enough to push me back in the seat. So it 'feels' fast. I have a friend with many Hot Rod mustangs and he won't go over the speed limit either. However he too will plant you against the back of the seat. He races on tracks too, single cars at a time holding times around the track in competition.

I had a few years of car fetishism as a teen, but got tired of all the messing around with constant little tweeks to get a bit more speed, so the local cops could mess with you. One guy at my high school put a big block V8 in a Vega, he had to reach back a bit to shift it and cops pulled it off the street for some BS reason about the location of the shifter. It was a fun ride for sure. Blah blah blah. In short fun thread, but I'm no NASCAR fan.

Another friend did high end cars interior work, we took a Porsche of some sort to 101 just north of Windsor where the freeway splits south bound from northbound and there is not place for Hyway patrol to hang out. He took it up to 160mph which makes coming up on someone a whole hew thrill. Like crazy difference and you see them, then you are past them bang bang. Went 120mph on my Dad's BMW bike while he was passenger-ing. Oddly he liked it but gave me the ceremonial chastising. That pretty much covers my lifetime of seeing and being a daredevil driver.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2016)

I may be the only southern man that I know of that couldn't care less about Nascar. (Or theatrical T.V wrestling)
Now, if you would include other motor vehicle events, such as drag racing, I could get involved.
I am actively searching for Nascar stuff and Dale Sr. stuff for you. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2016)

(Maggie's having computer trouble again. She won't be back until her son gets his act together and helps her resolve the problem)


----------



## Eric Phillips (Mar 28, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> (Maggie's having computer trouble again. She won't be back until her son gets his act together and helps her resolve the problem)



In honor of Maggie's thread, what Yvonne meant to say was Maggie's computer was a bit tight in turns 2 and 3 and then while racing onto another browser in turn 4 it got loose and crashed! Her spotter gave her the wrong information. Her post crash interview states she would like to thank her sponsors Zoo Med and Tortoise Forum!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 29, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> In honor of Maggie's thread, what Yvonne meant to say was Maggie's computer was a bit tight in turns 2 and 3 and then while racing onto another browser in turn 4 it got loose and crashed! Her spotter gave her the wrong information. Her post crash interview states she would like to thank her sponsors Zoo Med and Tortoise Forum!




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
I was in such a foul mood this am, packing boxes to move, but that was just down right funny and I appreciate it!!!!
I do see that this NASCAR thread is more interesting when I am not involved.....


----------



## harris (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a # 18 sticker on the back of my TUNDRA. I love both Busch brothers, actually. My driver used to be Kurt when he drove the 97 car for Rousch and I drove Fords.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 30, 2016)

@harris Kyle is my driver since I lost DE. Nobody liked Kyle and he got booed a lot. But he could bump draft ya without wrecking anyone. On the other hand he CAN change the air on your rear end and wreck ya. I believe he's almost as good a driver as Earnhardt Sr. much better than Junior the personality....Can't drive worth sh*t but everybody loves him....
TUNDRA??? I live north on a 3 lane hiway that becomes 2 and I am always first when my lane merges. ALWAYS! Except for the last 2 months (outa 10 freaking years) I have been beat 3 times by f***ing Tundras. OMG! What the hell do they have in them??? The races were close, but beat is beat and that does not make me a happy person...Seriously. How does a heavy pick up beat my Corvette engine and my light car??? grrrrr oh my gosh!!! Blonde/grey fury


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 30, 2016)

Computer....That jerk never called or showed up so I FIXED IT MYSELF !!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 31, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> @harris Kyle is my driver since I lost DE. Nobody liked Kyle and he got booed a lot. But he could bump draft ya without wrecking anyone. On the other hand he CAN change the air on your rear end and wreck ya. I believe he's almost as good a driver as Earnhardt Sr. much better than Junior the personality....Can't drive worth sh*t but everybody loves him....
> TUNDRA??? I live north on a 3 lane hiway that becomes 2 and I am always first when my lane merges. ALWAYS! Except for the last 2 months (outa 10 freaking years) I have been beat 3 times by f***ing Tundras. OMG! What the hell do they have in them??? The races were close, but beat is beat and that does not make me a happy person...Seriously. How does a heavy pick up beat my Corvette engine and my light car??? grrrrr oh my gosh!!! Blonde/grey fury


It sounds like some new gearing might be in your future.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 31, 2016)

I made the mistake of having a 4/11 rear, low geared so I could fool around, burn out, donuts etc. BUT....I have no top end. I get about 130 mph is all and that's praying and yelling to make him go faster. I am so sorry I didn't put higher gears in. Now I want new headers and straight pipes. And positrac


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 31, 2016)

You're a regular hot rod, huh?
That's one of the reasons I love motorcycles so much. The insane and instant power. (Sport bikes, anyway....)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 31, 2016)

I have that insane power. It makes me laugh out loud. Yea, I'm a hot rod, I'll race anything (now 'cept Tundras). I love the acceleration.
Just yesterday I was in the 7/11 and the clerk said is it as fast as it looks ? I said yea, he said that's MY parking lot, do something, prove it. So I did 3 do nuts before I started to go off track. Just smoked'em. I almost couldn't see. I love IT!!! I never did grow up...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 1, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I have that insane power. It makes me laugh out loud. Yea, I'm a hot rod, I'll race anything (now 'cept Tundras). I love the acceleration.
> Just yesterday I was in the 7/11 and the clerk said is it as fast as it looks ? I said yea, he said that's MY parking lot, do something, prove it. So I did 3 do nuts before I started to go off track. Just smoked'em. I almost couldn't see. I love IT!!! I never did grow up...


Fantastic.
Really.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Apr 5, 2016)

For you Maggie! I wasn't always a Kyle Busch fan but he is warming up to me!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 5, 2016)

I saw a bumper sticker on a truck today with the NASCAR logo, spelled NAPCAR. Sorta funny.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 17, 2016)

Will said:


> I saw a bumper sticker on a truck today with the NASCAR logo, spelled NAPCAR. Sorta funny.





sad, really


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you Eric, that was just cool. I'd scream OMG too!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2016)

Anybodies opinion on the last couple races? Kyle should sue Goodyear for costing him races, getting the white flag and then a blow-out???!!! Twice???!!! I was screaming so loud and jumping around I knocked over my drive in movie screen......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2016)

I forgot to mention that my mother was engaged to Donny Allison for a time.
That's my whole Nascar thing.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Apr 21, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Anybodies opinion on the last couple races? Kyle should sue Goodyear for costing him races, getting the white flag and then a blow-out???!!! Twice???!!! I was screaming so loud and jumping around I knocked over my drive in movie screen......



I thought the racing was fine! I was super excited to see Trevor Bayne finish in the top 5. Super great guy! It was also good to see Roush Racing improving. Just weird seeing the top groove the best at Bristol when so many years you needed to be on the bottom. Matt Kenseth luck at some point has to change! And last but not least your boy Kyle resorted back to his younger years....first almost running over a pedestrian and then spouting off about the track! Sad part is both him and Kenseth had strong cars!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2016)

You know....I wrote a whole thing on being engaged to Donny Allison, and about Eric writing a 'column' for this thread. And I guess it got deleted or something...I love it when I see your avatar Eric, I know I'm about to read something good. For one thing you'e funny as h*ll....

I have high hopes for Chase Elliott....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 22, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You know....I wrote a whole thing on being engaged to Donny Allison, and about Eric writing a 'column' for this thread. And I guess it got deleted or something...I love it when I see your avatar Eric, I know I'm about to read something good. For one thing you'e funny as h*ll....
> 
> I have high hopes for Chase Elliott....


I always rooted for him as a kid and felt like he was almost family. (Donny Allison)
Mom only had the nicest things to say about him.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Apr 24, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You know....I wrote a whole thing on being engaged to Donny Allison, and about Eric writing a 'column' for this thread. And I guess it got deleted or something...I love it when I see your avatar Eric, I know I'm about to read something good. For one thing you'e funny as h*ll....
> 
> I have high hopes for Chase Elliott....



Maggie your too kind! If only my wife found me funny, lol! I agree, I was a huge awesome bill from dawsonville fan when I was a kid! Just a real classy guy. Now that Chase is a cup driver it's hard not to root for him! Great kid! My sister and her mother worked at action performance in Tempe, az. And retired from there, so you got to meet a lot of cool people in the racing industry. In fact her sister did PR for Kenny Wallace and yes he is as advertised. I will tell you I go to Eldora Speedway every year but even though Tony Stewart owns the track I do not support him. He is as advertised, an arse. Too many incidents with him. As for the Richmond race today, the picks are in Kevin Harvick will be in victory lane but keep an I on the Dinger he's my sleeper! Have an awesome day and just remember rubbin is racing and that applies even with our torts...its springtime you know!


----------

